

Django Git guidelines - zalew
https://github.com/akaariai/django/compare/django_git_guidelines

======
zalew
discussion: [https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/django-
developers/sj...](https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/django-
developers/sji76LDNdFM)

